# My Dwarf Slayer tattoo



## RDave (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi there fellow members. Just wanted to show you my new Dwarf Slayer portrait. Yes, Im weird like that. Peace out!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Dude thats a effing badass slayer, thats so good! How long were you in the chair for that?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Im npt a fan of taopos, but from an illustrators point of view, thats incredible. Amazing work massive respect to the artist!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

That is incredibly good work. How much did it cost you?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow not much for tattoos but thats a decent peice well done to whoever drew that. Personally I wouldnt have that on my body


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Whoa! Dude! Nice ink! Mega props to Mr. Lazzo! (sp?)


----------



## RDave (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks dudes! I appreciate the kind words! I was in the shop at 12pm, and left 8pm, so it was pretty much the whole day. Close to 7 hours of tattoo time, with one break. I got real lightheaded towards the end. I am however extremely happy with the results. Peace!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cool tattoo dude, an excellent piece of work


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome piece of work mate. some body art to be proud of.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Fuck yeah I'd rock that - very nice work. Should be getting a battle scene between Chaos Warriors and Dwarfs here in the next few weeks, covering both my sides and across my stomach. Should be a fun one (sarcasm), will be 3 sessions I'm sure.


----------

